# Mum do you know what to do if ...



## Riverport Training (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi there, 

I came across Fire Chief Dane on Facebook, 

Please do yourself a favour as a mum, and subscribe to his video series. Fire Chief Dane has rescued thousands of people in distress and has now released a video series specifically targetted at mother's.

He shows you what to do if your child should drown (he has a video posting on facebook about how he rescued a man that fell into a sewer, he also has another video posting about another rescue of passengers off a sinking cruise ship)
He also shows you exactly how to assist a choking victim, how to assist a burns victim, how to treat injuries and how to poison proof your home and also what to do if your child should ingest poison.

It is not your typical first aid course, so do yourself a favour and check it out. I found it to be excellent.

We see rescues on TV and in the movies, you can now have your own hero teaching you. I simply love Fire Chief Dane.


It was really well worth the $US 11.


----------

